# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger? HELP ME....

## pr1nc3s5

Hoi Hoi...

Uhm...oke dis mijn verhaal ..ik had sex op een dag en na een paar dagen begon ik steken in me buin te voelen(zoals wanneer je hart bots,maar die gebots was op het zelfde moment wanneer me hart botste)..toen was ik naar de dokter gegaan en die zij me dat ik "gas" had en ik moest kauwtabletten krijgen oke..toen bleef die gebots en zij die dokter om een test te gaan doen(bloedtest + urine test..in het algemeen)want die dokter dacht dat ik lage bloedruk had...maar die hele test kwam goed..maar ik voel me lichaam niet goed,s'morgens wil ik overgeven enz daarom ben ik zo nervieus...ik ben gwn maar wazelig..en die gebots is er nog..mijn vraag voor jullie is...wanneer je een bloedtest + urinetest gaat doen...in het algemeen...kunnen ze daarin te weten te komen dat je zwanger bent..of moeten ze een echte test van zwangerschap doen???

----------


## pr1nc3s5

ooww..nog een stukje die "gebots"zit in mijn buik...en die test kwam dat ik lage bloedruk had..en nu moet ik ijzertablette door slikken..nog een vraagje..denken jullie dat die dingen dat ik nu voel enz..komen omdat ik lage bloedruk hebt???

----------


## pr1nc3s5

oow sorry nog een stukje..ik krijg mijn ongesteld regelmatig goed...maar er zijn verhalen dat je toch ongesteld wordt wanneer je zwanger bent:S:S....


Help me..trieste meisje....

----------

